# New Boots



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Bear Creek said:


> Findthebird,
> 
> I missed your post about the Cabela's Upland Premier boots. My brother has had two pairs in less than a year the soles literally fell apart!! Hope they did something to improve yours. Good luck.
> 
> BC


OUCH! I hope Cabela's has learned from their mistake! I've only worn mine 7-8 X in the field but so-far I can't see any evidence of problems with the (Vibram Gumlight) soles or other parts of the boot. Thanks for the heads-up, I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## hoosier (Mar 6, 2006)

I have two pairs of the Cabelas Upland Premier boots. They are the best by far. Never had any problems, and have never leaked.


----------

